# Geld für Bannerview?



## chpa (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe von einem Freund gehört, dass manche Anbieter einem Geld geben nur wenn man den Banner einblendet.

Kennt jemand von euch einen solchen Anbieter oder kann er mir einen empfehlen?

Habe schon bei google & co geguckt aber nicht richtiges gefunden.

Danke schon mal


----------



## xxenon (21. Juni 2004)

Bist du wirklich so gemeinnützig und hast du so tolle und teure Services, dass du deine Dienste nur Aufrecht erhalten kannst, wenn du sie durch Werbung finanzierst?

Glaub ich kaum, also tu dir selbst und deinen Besuchern einen Gefallen und verzichte auf Werbung.


Das Web ist wirklich verseucht mit Werbung und Spam finde ich, dass sollte keinesfalls gefördert werden.

Wenn du wirklich auf das Geld angewiesen bist geh zu Google. Und wenn du meinst dass du unbedingt Werbung auf deiner Homepage brauchst (weil zu wenig Inhalte drauf sind oder was weiß ich) dann geh wenigstens zu einem Service dass dir wirklich etwas bringt, nämlich Besucher (alá http://www.3zu4.de/)


Regards...


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

schaue mal bei geizkragen.de


----------

